# [CLOSED] Celeste & Meteor Shower!



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi chums

if you'd like to join me in wishing upon a star, then please feel free
you can also shop in nook's cranny if you'd like 

if you talk to celeste, she'll give you a wand recipe or i guess some other star-related recipes? she gave me an aries rocking chair this time round

*Dodo Code: 7Y7KN*

EDIT: able's and nook's are closed sadly but the meteor shower and celeste still be out here vibin ofc
EDIT 2: when new people are coming in, celeste constantly spawns randomly around the map lol, sorry about that


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you!! Heading down.


----------



## Deligrace (Mar 31, 2020)

Going to visit you. Im Deligrace &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

hey everyone! just wanted to give a heads up that I'll be partially afk so sorry if i ignore you!

also um sorry for my horrible town, i spammed things everywhere to get my approval up lol


----------



## Hey Jude (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to visit  be over in a bit!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Ty


----------



## Deligrace (Mar 31, 2020)

Uhm.. its my very first visit.. but does everyone gets to see the flight details of incoming players?
Any way to skip that?

Im stuck now at airport &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

I think it is a fantastic idea that you trapped her


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2020)

Deligrace said:


> Uhm.. its my very first visit.. but does everyone gets to see the flight details of incoming players?
> Any way to skip that?
> 
> Im stuck now at airport ��



Sadly no, we just have to wait for either no more visitors or a full island;


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yup, you get to watch us all fly in 

I don’t think there is a way to skip. It’s the loading screen


----------



## Mieiki (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll try to visit in a little bit! Ty for hosting


----------



## Deligrace (Mar 31, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Sadly no, we just have to wait for either no more visitors or a full island;



Ok.. thats a bit annoying.... lol

Do you need to go back through to the gate to leave or is there a quick button to exit?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

ah, sorry about so many visitors guys. it was a slow start so I wasn't expecting so many people to join back to back lol

when I get the chance, I'll close the gates for a bit so that there isn't too much interference


----------



## Deligrace (Mar 31, 2020)

Its no problem for me.. its only new to watch all that &#55357;&#56842; 

Thanks for hosting any way &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## chibibunnyx (Mar 31, 2020)

Lol it seems the lobby is a bit wonky with ppl coning in and out, its funny to me lol


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 31, 2020)

Dang I missed out.



Deligrace said:


> Ok.. thats a bit annoying.... lol
> 
> Do you need to go back through to the gate to leave or is there a quick button to exit?



You can press the Minus button (-) and say you want to go back to your island. Easy.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Dang I missed out.
> 
> 
> 
> You can press the Minus button (-) and say you want to go back to your island. Easy.



Doing that resets everyone else tho, it's a bad way to leave imo


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm gonna open the floodgates again for a tad lol, feel free to drop by


----------



## shanni (Mar 31, 2020)

i'm interested in coming over to talk to celeste if you're still accepting people!




KeatAlex said:


> Doing that resets everyone else tho, it's a bad way to leave imo



presing the (-) button as a visitor to leave works just as if you left through the gates, but can be done anywhere on the map ^^


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Doing that resets everyone else tho, it's a bad way to leave imo



actually yes, I might edit that into the op. It moves celeste out of her prison so then you gotta hunt her down to get her recipe

- - - Post Merge - - -



shanni said:


> i'm interested in coming over to talk to celeste if you're still accepting people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can still visit 

also, does it? I've seen other threads that ask you to leave throo the gates so I wasn't sure


----------



## Stelline (Mar 31, 2020)

Dropping by! Thank you so much <3


----------



## shanni (Mar 31, 2020)

Sloom said:


> actually yes, I might edit that into the op. It moves celeste out of her prison so then you gotta hunt her down to get her recipe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahh, coming over now! 

also, i thought it worked the same? i might be mistaken though - my friends usually leave this way! i've not noticed anything different but yeah, i could be wrong haha ; ; please let me know if it's different though aahhh


----------



## Motty (Mar 31, 2020)

are you still packed out? hahaha, wanted to ask and not randomly drop bomb you


----------



## mocha. (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way, thank you!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 31, 2020)

i think we disconnected D:


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

bump! opened up my gates again. feel free to visit!
oh, and no need to ask before visiting lol, sorry for missing your message motty!


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll stop by!


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

lmao, communication error. I'll reopen and edit the dodo code real quick

- - - Post Merge - - -

new dodo code is 7Y7KN!


----------



## totodile (Mar 31, 2020)

Stopping by!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 31, 2020)

Gonna drop by. Thanks.


----------



## Jaden (Mar 31, 2020)

Dropping by for a visit! Thanks for hosting


----------



## Jhin (Mar 31, 2020)

Dropping by, hopefully there is some space


----------



## BlueComets (Mar 31, 2020)

I'll stop by if there's space!! Ty!


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 31, 2020)

Would like to go if possible, don't really matters that the shops are closed.


----------



## Motty (Mar 31, 2020)

that was a little chaotic LOL 
but your town is very cute! thank you so much


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

bumping again! anyone else interested in visiting? 

also thanks for coming to everybody else!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 31, 2020)

surprisingly less chaotic than most meteor shower islands i've visited tho.
had fun, and watching people try to find celeste was cute. thanks for allowing us to visit.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> surprisingly less chaotic than most meteor shower islands i've visited tho.
> had fun, and watching people try to find celeste was cute. thanks for allowing us to visit.



hey no problem man, thanks for coming


----------



## LunarMako (Mar 31, 2020)

Are you still open for this? I’d love to Come over. I need more star fragments! Haha


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to come visit if you are still open. :3


----------



## Sloom (Mar 31, 2020)

yep! just reopened my gates. quite a few slots open atm


----------



## sunkyung (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi! Not sure if you're still around but I would love to come by if a slot opens up.


----------

